
The Eighty Five Percent Rule for Optimal Learning - Anon84
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12552-4
======
mikekchar
It may be that I've grossly misunderstood this article. I admit to scanning it
because I'm quite busy today, but I'm intrigued with the idea of linking the
efficiency of machine learning to the efficiency of human learning. It appears
to me that the closest analog to the type of learning they are testing is
spaced repetition. Interestingly every spaced repetition algorithm optimises
at around 92% (mainly because every one is based on Super Memo's algorithm).
I've long suspected that a lower value would be better -- my own spaced
repetition algorithm uses 90%. Even if I've totally missed the point, I think
it's an interesting idea to experiment with different values.

